# State Pension and Prescriptions



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

Hi All, I keep reading that if you are a pensioner you get certain things free, medicine on prescription etc., Does that apply to Danish State Pensioners too or is it just UK State Pensioners. I am british and living in Denmark with my danish husband. We are both pensioners in Denmark and would like to move to Cyprus. I have a uk pension and a danish pension, he has danish. What rights do we have in cyprus coming from Denmark?

Confused.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

haymarket said:


> Hi All, I keep reading that if you are a pensioner you get certain things free, medicine on prescription etc., Does that apply to Danish State Pensioners too or is it just UK State Pensioners. I am british and living in Denmark with my danish husband. We are both pensioners in Denmark and would like to move to Cyprus. I have a uk pension and a danish pension, he has danish. What rights do we have in cyprus coming from Denmark?
> 
> Confused.


As you have Uk state pension you are entitled to free health care. Your husband should qualify as your dependant if he dosnt qualify in his own right.


----------



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

*Eu state pensions*



Veronica said:


> As you have Uk state pension you are entitled to free health care. Your husband should qualify as your dependant if he dosnt qualify in his own right.


hI Veronica,

Thanks. Please do not think me rude but why does it always say if you have a UK state pension and not EU state pension. Is there a reason for that, or is this a forum for UK people. I hope you don't misunderstand me when I ask, and I can't seem to find any scandinavians who have moved to cyprus on this forum, otherwise I would ask them of course. I have been googling and it seems to say all eu pensioners in cyprus as long as we have paid contributions in our resident land for minimum of two years, which is okay for me. I havn't taken my uk pension yet, I have deferred it for a while, but I am on early retirement here due to ill health, so that makes me a pensioner from Denmark and hubby is a state pensioner. Problem is he takes loads of medicine after he had a stroke five years ago, would that stop him coming to cyprus because he has been ill? He has been stable for a few years now, no great changes but he is dependant on me for most things, due to cognitive problems and Afasi and therefore cannot communicate verbally enough to be understood except by me. Otherwise he is a happy person and has a zest for life.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I suppose it is just because most people who ask these questions are from the UK. 
Also I don't like to give information that I am unsure of and I am not sure of the situation with other EU citizens. However I ASSUME that it is the same for anyone from an EU country.
As for the forum, although it is an English language forum it is not for Englaish people only. It is for anyone who lives or wants to live abroad.
It would be great if we had more people from other EU countries to answer questions specific to those countries citizens (as long as they are in English)
We answer questions to the best of our ability but we can only answer from personal experience.
As your hubby is on a state pension and is an EU citizen he will qualify for free health treatment and you will qualify as his dependant. His previous health history will not stop him being able to move here.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

haymarket said:


> hI Veronica,
> 
> Thanks. Please do not think me rude but why does it always say if you have a UK state pension and not EU state pension. Is there a reason for that, or is this a forum for UK people. I hope you don't misunderstand me when I ask, and I can't seem to find any scandinavians who have moved to cyprus on this forum, otherwise I would ask them of course. I have been googling and it seems to say all eu pensioners in cyprus as long as we have paid contributions in our resident land for minimum of two years, which is okay for me. I havn't taken my uk pension yet, I have deferred it for a while, but I am on early retirement here due to ill health, so that makes me a pensioner from Denmark and hubby is a state pensioner. Problem is he takes loads of medicine after he had a stroke five years ago, would that stop him coming to cyprus because he has been ill? He has been stable for a few years now, no great changes but he is dependant on me for most things, due to cognitive problems and Afasi and therefore cannot communicate verbally enough to be understood except by me. Otherwise he is a happy person and has a zest for life.


With regard to using the term 'UK State pension' the UK has an agreement with some countries as regard to benefits received abroad and what this entitles the recipient to. UK State pensioners have to have a form (S1) from the UK pensions service to enable them to access free healthcare. Perhaps your Danish Pensions people would be able to give you accurate information and let you know what you need to have with regard to information for the Cypriot health authority?
Kind regards


----------

